# 80's arcades



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone here collect 60's 70's 80's stand up arcade games ?
Two tigers only one left, may keep it.
Looking for: discs of tron, cock pit version.


----------



## djhurt1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Good luck for Discs of Tron lol. I expect especially with Legacy coming out. I have Millipede, Tron(rebuilt), and "High impac football". Almost had a Ms. Pacman, but the guy never got back to me so I assume he solde it


----------

